# Giving your own shots from Tractor Supply



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I ordered shots from Valley Vet last spring and gave them myself with no issues. I did rabies and a 5-way.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I give Fluvac 6, Rabies, and WNV, all myself. It's not required to have the vet do them here in OK. I also collect my own fecals and take them to the vet when needed. OSU usually runs a Coggins, Health Check and Teeth Float special right around February, so I haul the ones in that need that and get it done MUCH cheaper than having them come out.

I wouldn't buy from Tractor Supply, no telling if they were kept properly refrigerated or not. I order from Valley Vet or Jeffers Equine or KV Vet, depending on who's less for either the vaccines or the shipping. Just check your dates on the vaccines to make sure they aren't expired when you receive them. And watch for a site reaction. I've got a colt who has had a site reaction both times I've given the Fluvac Innovator 6 shot, so next time I'll use Vetere Gold + VEE because it's a different manufacturer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Because your vet does the vaccinations does not mean he/she can't get a bad supply of product.... happened to me. 
I watched the vet administer and know for a fact it was done correctly... 1200 bad doses of vaccine that year..my vet was not the only one to have issue with that company. _{It was many years ago.}_

As long as your horses are healthy why not give the shots yourself... save some $$....just makes sure you keep all the serial numbers ends of packages and note on them which horse got which shot just in case something happens they know how to trace if it needs tracing.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Do I need to have an rx prescription to order them online? And does it say how much a horse should get depending on pounds? I won't be doing the shots myself for the first time. I will have a friend help me who has always done them herself. I think I am more so worried about possible allergic reaction. I am really needing to save some $$ but would you guys say its worth it to buy yourself? How much does a 5 way (or individuals) usually cost?

And is it safe to "do your own"? Aslong as I buy from a reliable source, of course. I know a lot of people who do them but I guess I never really thought about doing it myself, til now. Haha. And is it any different weather it's given as a 5 way or individual? I have two horses and a mini donk who would need them. 

Here the vet legally has to pull a coggins and rabies. So I would just need to do the other misc shots. 

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the only problem you would run into is if you plan to move your horses somewhere or take them off property. You have no proof that they were vaccinated, only that you bought the vaccines. I purchased a horse in June and wanted to move him to a new barn about a month after I bought him, previous owner gave his own vaccines. I had no proof that he was given the vaccines, so I had to have a vet out and re-administer all of them before we could move.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You don't need an RX for the vaccines. You can download free vaccination, farrier and deworming records: http://midhudsonvet.net/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/Vaccination_Record_2013.10472816.pdf

I put the horse's name, breed, reg # on mine and I take the sticker from each vaccination and place it on the record and write in the date, where given and how. So I'd put 10/21/2013, L. neck, IM, no rx (reaction) or site rx (site reaction), which I track to see if an individual horse needs a different brand. You can have the vet sign/date the Rabies section and Coggins. I also attach a copy of the receipt for the vaccine, and I keep all those "travelling" records together in a clear, plastic presentation sleeve with their registration papers. I keep all the sleeves in a notebook and can pull all the info I'll need for a horse in just a quick second. 

If you keep complete, careful records like that, you should never have a problem if you need to move the horse anywhere within the country. I show a lot, so we're constantly travelling and crossing state lines, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

For the past 15 years , I have given my own. Ordered in bulk, or bought them at TSC. Last year one of the drug companies sponsored a vaccination clinic, and it was WAY cheaper to have the vet do them. 

There are 21 horses on our road, and he came out to the farm, and split one farm call between us. We divided it up per horse, so I paid the bulk of it. I got rabies, WNV, the combo, Coggins, and health certificates, ALL for less than the cost of ONE vaccination. 
A MAJOR plus is that they are almost all now in sync, where before I had gotten the Coggins all strung out, and had to keep track.

You might see if your vet could put together a " clinic" like that in your area. Ours was intended to be a haul-in, but with all the horses on our road, it was far easier the way we did it.

And to answer the question, the vaccines are pre-measured, but every horse gets the same dose. I don't know if they cut it back for mini's.

Nancy


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Our vet holds fall and spring 'clinicals' and chargers $15 a farm call instead of the normal $60. The bill needs to be paid at the time of service which is no biggie but I was just hoping to save a few bucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I work at Tractor Supply and have always given my own from there. I do the 5-way and WNV. I have never had a problem. This is actually the first year I had my vet do them because it was actually cheaper to go through her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Depending on what your vet charges to give the shots, it might end up not really saving you money if you do it yourself. 

Here's what I pay: 
Fluvac Innovator 6 $25.49
West Nile 24.95
Rabies 7.95
Shipping 15.27

Total $74 (roughly, I was too lazy to add it all properly)

Then add $57 for Coggins & Health

Teeth if needed $75 

and you end up with roughly $125/horse without doing teeth, $200 if you need teeth floating. That all assumes you take the horse in to the vet for the Coggins and teeth, so no farm call. 

Quick note: If you go with Vetera Gold + VEE, you'll give everything you need to in 1 shot for $54.90. The Vetera vaccines seem to have found a way to eliminate site reactions, so are worth the extra buck or 2, IMO.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

My horses last owner said she had a reaction to the vet-administered 5-way last time, so I may need to break it down or use a different manufacturer. But it was all done fairly recently, so I have time to research my options. I've done my own vaccinations pretty regularly, so that doesn't bother me. Wish we would have a clinic here-that is a great idea!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I usually administer my own vaccinations, and I've never had a problem with health papers at a show. That said, I've only shown in a few U.S. states, so I don't claim to vouch for everywhere.

Some vaccines aren't available to everyone - for instance, the Rabies vax can't be sold to non-veterinarians here in Texas, so I'll have the vet adminster that one vaccine when I get my updated Coggins.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

This is how much my shots were last year-

Coggins- $36
Rabies- $22
Vet has to do both of those here in Ny. 

E/W/T- $27.25
Potomac- $23.40
West Nile- $26.55
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Coggins is not a shot-it is a blood draw to test for one specific disease.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> Coggins is not a shot-it is a blood draw to test for one specific disease.



Yes-- I know. Sorry if I made it seem like it was a shot. Haha. I know it's a blood test.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The vaccines given by the vet for many come with a guarantee and coverage to some extent if something goes wrong. I gave shots I ordered off the internet. I've done it for years and was comfortable with the company I was ordering from and condition on delivery. I lost my favorite stallion, in his prime this spring to Triple E. He was current but coming due on his shots. Would it have happened had the vet done the vax - who knows but I would not be out the vet calls, the cost of putting him down or the burial.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think in CT the coggins and rabies have to be done by a vet to comply with the certification rule - the vet is the 'witness' that they were actually done and in the case of the coggins done on the horse as stated in the paperwork.
Others you can do yourself and save some cash


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I took a class on Horse Health Care back in 1985 SPECIFICALLY so that I could give my own shots. Everyone should know how to do this, AND everyone should keep 1 current vial of Tetantus Antitoxin in their fridge (and the syringe/needle, packaged)/PER HORSE. If your horse has an injury and is bleeding they can get tetantus, which lives in their blood but can travel throughout the body with such an injury. (I Still don't understand this, but I accept it.) A horse can handle an antitoxin shot from you and then an additional one from your Vet bc it just contains tetanus antibodies. This is an INTRAMUSCULAR shot and I learned to asperate and eliminate any bubbles. You lose a small bit of the liquid but it's a fairly easy shot to give. I'm not fond of intervenous shots.
The Only problem with giving your own innoculations is that the company will not honor any complications if a Vet doesn't administer it.
I gave my own shots for many years. The $ with my current Vet is better than buying. I used to buy at Farm & Fleet or from Foster & Smith.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

We've always done our own shots. Typically we order from valley vet and with our two horses get both the complete vaccinations and boosters for around $100. (though I think the past year it ran us $150). Still, it's more convenient for us to not pay the vet, and save the time and energy of meeting them. As for buying them at TSC I don't see why not. We've bought from them and had no problems before, and any vaccine batch can be contaminated or wrong. My motto has always been "If I'm in doubt, don't buy". Don't be afraid to watch your vet and get knowledge on how to give the shots accurately and efficiantly and don't choose a spunky horse who doesn't mind his p's and q's to give your first batch of vaccines to. ;-) haha It can really scare someone off of doing them by themselves. It's also always good to learn about aspirating needles as well just in case there ever comes that time when you have to give an IV shot (though I hope that never happens). As for what shots you can buy, I think everything but rabies is good depending on the state. From what I can tell rabies seems to be the main one that most states don't let you buy. Come to think of it, I learned to do my dogs and cats as well as my horses, the vet(s) hardly ever see us at all unless somethings seriously wrong or an operation's needed. Oh and $15 for a farm call? Wow.... I wish our vet charged that much!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

The $15 is only for clinical visit that they do 2x a year. Otherwise, I pay around $60 for a normal farm call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I give my own shots each year. Having my vet out would be $75 for a farm call plus whatever the shots cost. Because of where I am, the only important shots are tetanus and flu/rhino. Unfortunately, I will have to order the flu/rhino online, but my local feed store sells the tetanus. 

Previously, I had given a 5-way shot, but my vet recommended against this as she says they are less effective than individual shots.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

With intramuscular shots you pinch skin in the correct area of the neck, and ever so slightly pull it out before you give the shot. That way, after administering, the hole from the needle becomes separated into two holes when you let go of the skin. This helps to keep bacteria from entering through the injection site. If I ever HAD to give an intravenous shot, I would find the vein, inject the needle alone so that it started dripping blood, and THEN give the shot.
*It REALLY helps to have a Vet or Vet tech teach you how to do this. * I gave shots for nearly 15 years straight and never had any issues. You gotta think--what do you do if your horse needs a series of penicillin shots? Does your Vet want to come out every day for a week? Do you want to pay for this? I've had to do this, and it makes money sense and just plain sense to be able to give intramuscular shots yourself.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^agreed. Most vets I know of don't mind teaching people how to give shots, they've all told me it saves a lot of time and money on their part. And $60 is still cheap, ours is somewhere around $95 due to gas prices, and that's not including vaccines. ;-)


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I give my own 5 way combo as well. I order from United Vet Equine where they sell the 5way combo for just under $25 and with WNV all in one for $42.95. I haven't been able to find it cheaper anywhere else and it does beat my vet bill by a long shot. I do have to use her for rabies and coggins of course. I'm in TX. As far as allergies, you take a slight risk with a mega combo like this because you can't pin down the reaction to a specific shot. I had one of my 5 horses swell up at the injection site for a couple of days (in the neck) so the next year, I still used the same shot but changed to a different location (the big muscle on the back of the hind end next to the tail) and he had absolutely no reaction there at all. Oh and if you order it online, you get a complete prefilled syringe so no having to figure out how much your horse needs. Just connect the needle, get rid of bubbles, and go.

I've bought from Tractor Supply before and wouldn't hesitate to buy there again. I don't use them for vaccines because I can get them cheaper at United Vet Equine, but I've bought emergency tetanus and penicillin there before and was glad they had it and the syringes and needles. Do educate yourself on safe locations and how to do it. It's not hard but it's important to do it right.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Now, I have a mini donkey. Should he get the same amount as I would give my horse or should he be getting a smaller doseage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Now, I have a mini donkey. Should he get the same amount as I would give my horse or should he be getting a smaller doseage?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Check with your vet, but I would imagine the whole shot since you give the whole shot for horse foals, too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In Canada, you cannot purchase vaccines online, you have to buy them from a vet that has treated the horse before. In fact, years ago, it was a vet who showed me how to inject horses and dogs. As long as the vet has seen your horse before, you can buy them from a clinic and administer them yourself.


----------

